# How to change 'return spring' in Dura Ace 7800 shift/brake lever?



## rrr12 (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a broken return spring in a Dua Ace 7800 shift/brake lever.

I see this spring is a servicable part.... but how hard is this to replace? I also see there is a special Shimano tool (TL-ST02) required for the fix.

I have never had one of these levers apart.... looks a bit complicated.... am I asking for trouble if I pull this lever apart?

Anyone experienced with making this repair?

thanks!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Your asking for trouble pulling this lever apart. I've only been able to successfully reassemble 2 levers once they were pulled apart. Both took almost an hour to reassemble. You really need 3 hands.

Shimano levers are not designed to be "repaired".


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

this is why I went to SRAM... shimano sucks for servicablilty...


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

rrr12 said:


> I have a broken return spring in a Dua Ace 7800 shift/brake lever.
> 
> I see this spring is a servicable part.... but how hard is this to replace? I also see there is a special Shimano tool (TL-ST02) required for the fix.
> 
> ...


IF you bought your levers in OEM packaging, the special tool will come with the shifter set. Its not that difficult but you really need a lot of patience and plenty of mechanical sense. The special tool is used to extend the end of the return spring so that you have sufficient leverage to preload it before installing in place. I have seen people do it before but not myself, took the guy about 10-15mins, but he has probably done it a few times prior, so knows his way around the assembly I guess. 

You've read these I presume ??? 

For 7800:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../ST/EV-ST-7800-2258_v1_m56577569830609263.pdf

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../ST7800/SI-6JA0A_En_v1_m56577569830610604.pdf

For 7801:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...T-7801_ST-7803-2435_v1_m56577569830609264.pdf

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...001/SI_6JA0C_001_En_v1_m56577569830621413.pdf


----------



## rrr12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone. 
My LBS says that they can fix this for ~$30. Not a big deal they say.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

So much for it not being serviceable...


----------



## ced53 (Apr 23, 2004)

The links above showing reassembly. And the tool ($5  and it went right together.
I'll measure it up tomorrow, and that info and 50 cents will get you a simple spring pin of the same size.


----------

